# 

## LLLLL

,             .    1    , ,  3.0       .       1 .      ?  2.0   .      ?

----------


## _

"-".           .      EXCEL -.     "".  ,       .

----------


## SvetikON

(  ),    (v317).  (,  o    )   .      (,,),      1  .     .   .   .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## hiker

> .   .


  ,          :Frown:  .   - 3900,     5900  4 .   1-

----------


## SvetikON

> ,          .   - 3900,     5900  4 .   1-


   .   ,  201213,    14 -.  ,   5       . hiker,        .          5900  ?   .

----------


## room111

-.   1   ,  ,  ,     3-4  ( 15   ).  ,     .
 1      ...        .

----------


## hiker

> .   ,  201213,    14 -.  ,   5       . hiker,        .          5900  ?   .


   14 ,    . , ,   .  1 -    ,    :Frown:  ,         . 1   , /     /     .   "",

----------


## 7272

> ,


 .       ,         .
    10-20  ,  .

----------


## 21

?

----------


## 21

.        .   .

----------


## 7272

1 8.2;  .    . ?

----------

. ! ,   - :     01.06.14.    - 01.08.15.         ..  01.09.14.  - ?  ---   .

----------


## 7272

6 .        354-

----------

"  3   "? .59.

----------


## 7272

..      1 ?  - ?

----------


## 7272

1 ,    14,          .

----------

.59 ""  354   .37

----------


## 7272

.37     .

----------


## 21

.   .    .     .   ?

----------


## Iz_vlada

1   .  ,   .   , ,  ,  . , ,     .

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## Iz_vlada

""

----------


## 7272

"".   ,  .

----------

.   ,  .   ,  - ... ...      .  ,    .   6     ((((


      .      ,  .        .  31.12.2015..    .      .  .   .

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## SvetikON

> ?


  .       :yes: .  ,       (       ),  ,      .        (  ,    ).    ,  ,  .    3     (           :Redface:   )     .    .        .   ,  ,       .     .    ,      ,   ?          ?

----------

... -      ...   ?   ...

----------


## yante

> ... -      ...   ?   ...


      ...

----------


## room111

.   ,     .

----------

*room111*,     ?...     ...    ,       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> ""

----------


## Lilayla

> ,             .    1    , ,  3.0       .       1 .      ?  2.0   .      ?


         .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       100    200  .         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .

----------

> .    400.   ( (+).      .     .                 (  )                ,      .    - ,       (    )      .       .       ,       &#171;100    200  &#187;.         .     -  .       ,               (    ).       .     5 .      ,,, .    (       ),,    ,  .  ( ).   .           ,        .     ,  , (             ).     ,      .     .  -      ,  -  .      ,       .           .            (     ).    ,   .    .        .    (  )  .       .


 
 -  1 ...    !!!      "    ",   ,      ,      ,      -      ,        ,        -  ,     !!!
 ,          ,          -    ,      1708  ,          ???

----------

> -  1 ...    !!!      "    ",   ,      ,      ,      -      ,        ,        -  ,     !!!
>  ,          ,          -    ,      1708  ,          ???


 .   -     (  ,       ,        )  (xml2021)      ( ).      .            .    . (  ,                  ).         . -,          ,          ""

----------


## room111

,       1

----------

